
UK Police Accessed Civilian Data for Fun and Profit, New Report Says - type0
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/uk-police-accessed-civilian-data
======
roddux
I'm not at all surprised by this and I doubt many others are, either. There is
a long and well-documented history of people abusing their position of power.

That said, I fear that the "the govt/police know everything you do" idea is so
commonplace now that people don't care any more. It certainly seems that way
amongst my peer group at any rate.

A very sorry state of affairs.

~~~
type0
> the "the govt/police know everything you do" idea is so commonplace now that
> people don't care any more.

It is indeed sad, I know many non-techy people that are not happy about it,
but they feel that nothing can be done so they don't bother, even to try and
prevent the spread of their personal information to third, fourth etc parties.
It seems people don't want to learn anything from their history lessons,
everyone just thinks that oppressive regimes are the past and can not be the
future and thats understandable - humanity is generally optimistic as well as
suffer from end-of-history illusion, but that doesn't mean it can't show its
ugly side once in a while.

